# (UNIX) grep Zeilenumbruch unterdrücken



## nimmermehr (10. Februar 2003)

Hallo, 

ich habe folgende Anweisung 

egrep -c "^DIN" d:\rvsdat\empfangen\a.txt >> b.log 
egrep -c "^DOT" d:\rvsdat\empfangen\a.txt >> b.log 

ich möchte nun, dass die beiden Ergebnisse nacheinander waagerecht geschrieben werden, also ohne dazwischenliegenden Zeilenumbruch. 
Gibt es bei grep eine Möglichkeit den Zeilenumbruch zu unterdrücken, oder irgendeine andere Möglichkeit? Ich habe schon versucht ein printf "\r" zwischen die beiden Zeilen zu setzen, dass funktioniert leider auch nicht. 

Schonmal Danke 

Gruss 

Chris


----------



## melmager (11. Februar 2003)

ver1=`egrep -c "^DIN" d:\rvsdat\empfangen\a.txt`
ver2=`egrep -c "^DOT" d:\rvsdat\empfangen\a.txt`

echo "$ver1 $ver2" >> b.log

wichtig sind die richtigen hochkommas 
(die taste neben dem fragezeichen mit shift)


----------

